# Why?



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

I need to be honest with myself, I've been a terrible husband to my wife and it wasnt on purpose.When I first met her she was so beautiful to me that I just couldn't resist. We had so much in common and I felt so strong when I was with her. She made each other laugh we always had a good time together, I mean I miss that so much. How did we get here? We got here because I was selfish and didn't pay attention to her even when the righting was on the wall. I miss her. Had to express how im filng
M
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nat07 (Jun 6, 2013)

Let her know about your feelings, maybe she has forgiven you!


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

Whoa, back it up.

Quite often, telling them how youre feeling is a bad call. Not at this point saying you shouldnt but..

I tell you something RSFWID, in many stories one spouse rocks up to TAM, full of self hate and taking full blame.. only for the real story to turn out somewhat different.

As to why? Impossible to answer based on what you have posted. Thing with TAM, the more you put out there, the better the advice you will receive.

Telling her how you feel could be good. It could push her further away. Simply not enough of your story to make that call.

Just checked your posts.. you have a thread, you are better keeping things in one place so the advice and support you get is basd onthe whole picture. I'll head over there now.


----------



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

